# Orlando Show



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Rumor took breed today in Florida, groups will be live stream on the AKC site starting at 6.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sitting here waiting!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Bred by is in now, I think it's nice to see a special BIS for Bred by.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Uh I meant to make it there to watch. But my weekend got in the way


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Just saw Rumor and Kent. The announcer kept calling her "he".


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I know, Rumor is by no means a doggie bitch, not like she has long coat underneath that you can't see she's not a male.
Sometimes I think they like to get anouncers who say stupid things.
Did I hear right 99 BIS on her for this year, I knew Kent had at least 90 with her.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep 99 BIS.

and Rumor gets the Group 1!!!! Woo hooo!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And Rumor wins it all!!!!! Not a bad way to get that 100th Best in Show.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW, I'm so happy for team Rumor.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kent was so hoarse when they interviewed him. He's gotta be wiped out! So happy for them!


----------

